# Finally got the ok for two LGD ... Now the questions really begin.



## porkchop48 (May 13, 2013)

I would like to get a male and a female. I currently have 7 acres for them to guard.   Eventually it will be 27 acres but when that time comes I think I may just get another pair for across the street if need be.   The cows will be on the 20 acres across the street... any ways. 


Would it be better to not get litter mates if I can help it?

 Food - Does their food need to be different than regualr dog food?  My current dog eats Diamon lamb and rice large breed.  

I currently have a dog who does like to play in the field. He is 2. if I get the pups young enough ( planning on getting youngins 8wks ish) will I be able to train them that my current dog is not a threat.   

Do you feed them in with the goats?


I have been reading since I joined this forum on them but still have sooooo many questions.


----------



## Grazer (May 14, 2013)

Hi porkchop48...I'll try to answer your questions the best I can and I'm sure others will chime in too 


Since you are new to LGD's, I would not recommend you getting 2 LGD puppies at the same time. 
It might be too much to handle at first.
So, my advice would be to get one puppy, work with him/her and then get the second one a year or so later, after you feel your current LGD is trustworthy or is starting to get trustworthy.
This will also help you gain more experience so you can deal with running several LGD's.

Regardless of what LGD breed you end up choosing, make sure you only get a puppy from proven, working parents. 
By that I mean LGD's that have proven to be trustworthy around farm animals and have effectively been protecting them.
Talk to the owners, make sure the breeders are knowledgeable and are willing to answer all your questions, visit the parents of your future puppy in person, evaluate them.

BYH member Southern by Choice wrote some great tips on how to pick the right LGD puppy here: http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=6948 

Some more links that are very helpful on how to pick a good LGD puppy & how to successfully raise an LGD: http://www.luckyhit.net/pickpup.htm and  http://www.luckyhit.net/guardd24.htm 


As for food....no, their food doesn't needs to be different. In fact LGD's in general eat less than non-LGD breeds of the same size.
The Diamond food you're feeding is fine, nothing wrong with it. 
I personally would not recommend for you to feed your LGD's with goats. LGD's often are very protective over their food and you don't want them to show any kind of aggression towards a curious goat or any other farm animal for that matter while they are eating.
It's best to feed them in separate, quiet areas.


About your current dog, I don't know what breed he is or how big he is, but your best bet is to socialize him a lot with your future LGD.
However, there are no guarantee's that your future LGD will be fond of him once he/she is fully matured. But usually they do if they have interacted from early on, just make sure your current dog never bothers the animals your LGD will be in charge of.
If worst case scenario happens and they really don't get along, be prepared to keep them separated at all times. LGD's are very powerful animals. 


Last but not least; before you get an LGD, please make sure you have adequate fencing, if you don't already.
A lot of LGD's are prone to wandering, not all, but a lot. Some more so than others (this depends on the breed and the individual dog).
You don't want them to escape, get hit by a car or shot by a neighbor whose animals they were harassing.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2013)

I never recommend litter mates ever. I will not sell litter mates to anyone.
All the dogs should be well socialized together however as your lgd/lgds mature and they are in charge of their territory I highly doubt they will letthe buddy in the field. They may be fine outside of  it but not in it. This is acceptable IMO. 

I am not opposed to 2 dogs at the same time. However very few breeders assess the pups and when getting 2 they should compliment each other. It could be great or it could be your worst nightmare. Breeders don't keep the pups as long as they should. Minimum of 12 weeks and possibly 16 week old pup is better.

if two pups theyreally should be from different litters if you are going to have the dogs together. 

One dog is easier if you are new to LGD's


----------



## MDres (May 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> ...I highly doubt they will let the buddy in the field. They may be fine outside of  it but not in it.


When we lived in Oklahoma, my Anatolian would run part of our south fenceline, "racing" and playing with the neighbor's 4 Border Collies. The played like that multiple times EVERY day, for over a year. Each on their own side of the fence. Never a growl or bark, just happily playing. 

One day, I had someone coming to pick up an 8' water tank I was selling. They needed to come into that pasture to pick it up. I use that particular gate constantly with hay, feed, and horses. But the Border Collies know my vehicle and ignore it, and never follow me. Because this guy was in an unfamiliar vehicle, the Border Collies felt the need to chase it, like they chase every unfamiliar vehicle that comes down the road..... But, this time, they chased it all the way into my pasture. Lily, my AGD, was NOT happy, and opened up a can of whoop a** on them like I have never seen. I seriously thought she was killing them, especially the one she "caught". There was no calling her off - I could only let it play out, which it did. All the Border Collies ran back out the gate to their property, and Lily stopped at the gate. She actually never broke skin on the BC's, but the female was covered head to toe in slobber, so Lily definitely got her everywhere. 

So I agree with Sbc - do not expect the same relationship INSIDE the fence as occurs OUTSIDE the fence.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2013)

MDres said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that showed excellent discernment and restraint on the Anatolians part. She could have killed the dogs she chose not too!  

Sounds like a great dog.


----------

